# Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??



## LarryVanLobster (3. November 2015)

*Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Hallo Liebe Community,
Ich habe folgendes Problem ich weiss nicht wie ich die Front dieses
Gehäuses öffnen kann

https://shimg.csl-computer.com/images/product_images/popup_images/40681351838743_0.jpg

weil ich würde da gerne ein lüfter einbauen

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## drstoecker (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Schraub mal beide Seitenwände ab und schau mal ob die geklippt ist. Wenn ja die Nasen vorsichtig raus/reindrücken und nach vorne wegziehen. Am besten von unten ziehen. Kann auch sein das die fest ist.


----------



## LarryVanLobster (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Aber bei einer Seitenwand ist das mainboard dran montiert glaube ich


----------



## Noname1987 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

 nein das ist auf ner eigenständigen Platte innen drin montiert . Das ist ein Standard Gehäuse und wahrscheinlich vorne geklippt. Kannste beruhigt öffnen. ABer nicht mit gewalt das Vorderteil weg reißen da hängen Kabel dran


----------



## LarryVanLobster (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Hab jetzt beide Teile Geöffnet :O Was jetzt ???


----------



## Noname1987 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So habe mal mit Roten Kreisen die üblichen Stellen der Pins markiert (natürlich genauso auf der anderen Seite). Unten im Kreis siehst du einen. Die können auch anders aussehen.


----------



## Zwitschack (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Jetzt sollten sich in Richtung der Front Kunststoffnippel befinden, die du zusammen und dann rausdrücken kannst, aber vorsicht, dass sie nicht kaputt gehen. sollten so 2-3 auf jeder seite sein, und dann wieder vorsichtig, da sich am Frontteil die Leitungen befinden und du diese nicht beschädigen solltest.


----------



## LarryVanLobster (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Danke Dann habe ich noch ne Frage an einem Seitenteil ist irgendwie so was wie so ein ding wo man nen Lüfter ran montieren kann was ist des???



EDIT:Und die Pins muss ich drücken oder?


----------



## Noname1987 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Genau das  Da kannste nen Lüfter anbringen. Seitlich macht das jedoch nur manchmal Sinn. Ein Lüfter seitlich unten kann der GPU Luft zuführen einer oben der CPU... wie viel Sinn das macht liegt immer am übrigen Setup.


----------



## aloha84 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

@TE

Kannst du nicht einfach hinten einen reinbauen?
Und zwar so das er die Luft nach draußen befördert.....dadurch entsteht ein leichter Unterdruck im Gehäuse, der entstehende Sog sorgt dann dafür dass er von vorne Frischluft anzieht.


----------



## LarryVanLobster (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Also ich würde es so machen 

Front einen  Lüfter der die Luft einsaugt 
und Hinten einen der die Luft Rausbläßt macht das Sinn?


----------



## Noname1987 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Ja macht sinn. Vorne langsamer drehend als hinten.


----------



## LarryVanLobster (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Aber ich glaube bei mir gibt es keine Lüfter Controll


EDIT:Weil ich will das meine Komponenten Kühl bleiben


----------



## aloha84 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

...bau einfach erstmal hinten einen rein.....weil: "einfach, günstig, bringt viel!"


----------



## Noname1987 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Hm dann hol dir SIlentlüfter... wenn die einfach so am Strom hängen laufen die auf 100% das könnte laut werden . Sonst guck ob du am Board PWM Anschlüsse hast (am besten nen Bild von deinem Board von oben hochladen dann können wirs dir sagen oder noch besser das Modell deines Boards über nen Tool auslesen) und PWM Lüfter kaufen, die lassen sich dann steuern


----------



## LarryVanLobster (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Ich hab nen Asus P8H67-M LE hat einen FAN anschluss ich muss mir so ein Zusatz Kabel kaufen


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Das Thema mit den Lüftern hatten wir gestern schon ausgiebig http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/412861-cpu-hat-50-grad-im-leerlauf-normal.html

Sein Board hat einen Chassis Fan Anschluss und ich habe ihm gestern schon empfohlen einfach ein Y-Lüfter Kabel zu holen um beide anschliessen zu können.


----------



## aloha84 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*



LarryVanLobster schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Asus P8H67-M LE hat einen FAN anschluss ich muss mir so ein Zusatz Kabel kaufen



Kauf dir einfach einen 120er von z.B.: Noctua, da sind normaleweise widerstände bei zum regeln.
Und selbst auf 100% ist ein Noctua Lüfter wahrscheinlich leiser als dein standart CPU Lüfter.


----------



## LarryVanLobster (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Ich habe nur 2 80mm löcher


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

2 davon https://geizhals.de/enermax-t-b-silence-pwm-80mm-uctb8p-a621913.html
1 davon Akasa PWM Y-Kabel gesleevt - 15cm, AK-CBFA04-15: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
und gut ist


----------



## LarryVanLobster (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Lohnt sich dann noch ein Prozessor Kühler weil der Intel Boxed Nervt mich 

ich würde mir denn EKL Alpenföhn Sella kaufen reicht der für mich ?


----------



## Noname1987 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Ob er sich lohnt liegt daran ob dir Kühlung und Lautstärke wichtig sind. Willst du den PC bald ausmustern? Ja -> Nein / Nein -> Kauf dir nen Kühler! Einfach TDP des Prozis beachten und Lautstärke des Kühlers... UND Einbauhöhe!


----------



## LarryVanLobster (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Kühlung und Lautstärke ist mir wichtig 

Dann habe ich noch eine frage ist der Kühler eher Laut oder Leise?


----------



## aloha84 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*



LarryVanLobster schrieb:


> Lohnt sich dann noch ein Prozessor Kühler *weil der Intel Boxed Nervt mich *
> 
> ich würde mir denn EKL Alpenföhn Sella kaufen reicht der für mich ?



Wenn die Gehäuselüfter drin sind, sollte der nicht soweit aufdrehen. Also erstmal testen.


----------



## LarryVanLobster (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die Gehäuse Front ??*

Danke Jetzt sind alle meine Fragen Beantwortet


----------

